# can i heat Kantwist clamps?



## AntCaps (Jun 7, 2018)

As the title asks can i heat these up without destroying them? I need to use them to tempe straighten a blade and it will require clamping a blade straight in an oven at around 450.


----------



## Janger (Jun 8, 2018)

Expensive clamp to test on.... lots of people like your knife Anthony...


----------



## AntCaps (Jun 8, 2018)

I got impatient and tried it out seemed to have no ill effect i think if anything i just annealed the copper bits, ill keep the 2 i used aside specific for the task just incase so i dont ruin them all. Thats awesome i might be making some more but out of a different steel and using 1/4" thick stock.


----------



## Janger (Jun 8, 2018)

AntCaps said:


> I got impatient and tried it out seemed to have no ill effect i think if anything i just annealed the copper bits, ill keep the 2 i used aside specific for the task just incase so i dont ruin them all. Thats awesome i might be making some more but out of a different steel and using 1/4" thick stock.


Are the threads still ok?


----------



## AntCaps (Jun 8, 2018)

yep the threads seem fine the copper looks a little brassy in color now but thats the only noticeable difference.


----------

